# Monitor Color Calibration



## RoboX (Mar 19, 2012)

how can I calibrate the best colors of my monitor without having any additional equipment?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.imaging-resource.com/ARTS/MONCAL/CALIBRATE.HTM


----------



## RoboX (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks but i need a solution without having any additional equipment


----------



## NHKS (Mar 28, 2012)

a popular and useful site that helps calibrate ur monitor without that expensive colorimeter - 
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/ .. it gives you various tests and methods for calibrating your screen, using "by eye" calibration(so prepare ur eyes for it  ).


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 28, 2012)

The Lagom site doesn't need to be "eye-adjusted" completely; picking up a few color test stips(you can find these for freein places that sell paint ), and matching the color of monitor to the color of the strip can make for any easy and affordable option.


----------

